
~$1 trillion of real estate is on the move from shifts in commuting expectation - nopinsight
https://medium.com/99-mph/1-trillion-of-real-estate-is-on-the-move-heres-why-94ee9233e5eb
======
gamechangr
Duplicate: This story has been posted 3 times in the last 24 hrs...but the
title has been changed here.

Search :

~$1 trillion of real estate is on the move … here’s why

For example - I posted it yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16282215](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16282215)

